# How's your cookie luck?



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2018)

Does anybody else have really good luck with cookie items they don't want? 

For example: I've never spent a single LT on either a filbert or a hopkins cookie and yet I have both memory items, and with the hopkins cookies, I have 4 different consoles no dupes or display stands or walls. Yet I couldn't care less about them and never display them.
It makes me want item trading as a feature more than anything, but that'll never happen since it would abuse the pay to play thing they're going for with the cookies.

Anybody else have this kinda weird good/bad luck?


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2018)

I had horrible luck with Hopkins's cookie, it was so bad I didn't get any of his items lmfao.

I keep getting Stitches's Patch Cookie when I hate it, like please just give me the pastry shop table to complete Marshal's set. D:


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 1, 2018)

For good luck, I got Marshal and Filbert's memory cookie from 5000 bell cookies xD I did use LT for Filbert and Rosie. I'm having bad luck with Rosie and Filbert cookies being in stock as well as Hopkins and Sticthes. I never once had Hopkins cookies in stock! Also, I normally always have regular cookies in stock :/


----------



## ESkill (Jun 1, 2018)

So far I've got 4 of lily's hydrangea dress  I did manage to get Stitches memory item and the ghost sofa so I'm happy with that.


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Jun 2, 2018)

Man. I've gotten like 3 chairs from Rosie's, 
A dress. 
2chairs from marshals and the sweets display. 

And two dumb patches hats  

I'm annoyed at how rare specialty cookies seem to come into stock too. 
Mainly just because I don't have enough leaf tickets  to be buying any and Rosie's and marshals will be gone in like 10 days!!!  

Btw do you think they'll realse another fortune cookie soon?

Cuz now it'll only be patched and Lily's.
I'm SO excited for Lily's though. For once I love EVERY item!!


----------



## tifachu (Jun 2, 2018)

Awful luck
I fell in love with Lily's cookie set when I saw it. I want the gazebo soo bad. I spent $80 between yesterday and today-- little more than half of my paycheck for the week-- I finally got it, 5 filled cards later. So that's around 50 tries. I cant believe nintendo with this... not even one free play like they do in most gacha after trying a number of times.


----------



## deuces (Jun 2, 2018)

i got marshal's memory only lmao. i don't buy them though, just buy em when theyre in stock but GOLLY if i had a credit card i'd waste all my money on lily, her set is the cutest imo!!!


----------



## Hanami (Jun 2, 2018)

terrible T__T

i have only filbert's memory item but i haven't resorted to purchasing LT yet, so that's good. i got mostly clothes from rosie and cake cases from marshal. lily's set is so darn cute so i'm hoping my luck changes..


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 3, 2018)

After weeks, I finally got Marshal's memory and boy it was a JOURNEY! The second item I got for Stitches was the memory item, and never have I ever bought his cookies via LT and this was the first memory I got from the fortune cookies. I felt very lucky, but at the same time, WHY THIS OUT OF ALL? I wasn't expecting that tbh I'd rather have the patchwork bear hoodie lol. Meanwhile, I have spent SO much on Marshal's pastry cookie, it's insane. I got all the items now and a repeat of the table 6x, and counter 4x, the last item I got was the kitchen for the memory. I don't know if the game just felt bad for me or what.

Basically I got the memory items via the 5,000 bells cookie, so yep never never using LT for this crap. It's frustrating either wanting a specific item (because it's an item you'd really use or want to display)


----------



## ESkill (Jun 3, 2018)

I seem to get better items when I buy the 5,000 bell cookies. That's how I got Stitches memory item, the ghost sofa and the bear couch. I've been buying Lily's with Leaf Tickets and I'm getting nothing but clothes  I've got 4 hydrangea dresses, three rain coats now and three straw hats. I love Lily's items but I'm having terrible luck with them.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2018)

Today I bought my fifth lily cookie. I now have a third raincoat


----------



## Themadgamer (Jun 3, 2018)

I have many basic trash cans and waste baskets


----------



## deuces (Jun 3, 2018)

gosh i keep getting 4 star rarity items, it keeps pranking me into thinking i got something for a memory
like im grateful that im getting very rares, but not omg so rares yknow ("::


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 4, 2018)

I had good luck with 2 out of 3 of the free cookies from when the event started. However it took me forever to get Marshall's cute little waiter shirt. I got so many repeat tables. The annoying part is I usually only like 1 or 2 pieces from the fortune cookie sets so it is very likely for me to get disappointed if I try. Right now I occasionally try for the raincloud from Lily and the ghost chair from Stitches. I like that it is a mini amenity.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 4, 2018)

When it comes to themed villager cookies, I only ever get 3 starred items.

When it comes to the regular cookies, I don’t care what I get.


----------



## Leen (Jun 7, 2018)

I always happen to get Rosie's cookies, but never Marshal's or Filbert's  Which are the ones I actually want to collect stuff on


----------



## arbra (Jun 7, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Does anybody else have really good luck with cookie items they don't want?
> 
> For example: I've never spent a single LT on either a filbert or a hopkins cookie and yet I have both memory items, and with the hopkins cookies, I have 4 different consoles no dupes or display stands or walls. Yet I couldn't care less about them and never display them.
> It makes me want item trading as a feature more than anything, but that'll never happen since it would abuse the pay to play thing they're going for with the cookies.
> ...



I really, really, really, really hate you - but I say this with love 

I really want Filbert's memory item, I have everything else of his.  I still have not gotten it and I have spent way more money that I want to admit to trying to get it.

I did pull a duplicate of Rosie's memory, so it shows that the game hates me 

I did get the ghost sofa from a 5,000 bell cookie, so that has been my one bright spot.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2018)

arbra said:


> I really, really, really, really hate you - but I say this with love
> 
> I really want Filbert's memory item, I have everything else of his.  I still have not gotten it and I have spent way more money that I want to admit to trying to get it.
> 
> ...



It’s ok I kinda hate me too. 
But Dude. I would trade the rocket for the stage in a HEARTBEAT. But like I said that’ll never happen.


----------



## Flare (Jun 9, 2018)

Once again Rosie's Pop Star Cookie played with my feelings. Got a third Pop Star Beret today. 

On the other hand at least I got the Pastry Shop Table yesterday.


----------



## Carole (Jun 10, 2018)

Well, I decided from the beginning that I would only play if I could do so without paying real money for it. Because of that I refuse to pay real money for leaf tickets. 

Anyway I went nuts and spent all the leaf tickets that I had saved up, on Lily cookies. I ended up with 5 raincoats, 3 dresses, and 2 sidewalks, which was disappointing. I was happy to get the rainbow and the bike. But, I really wanted the gazebo and the rain cloud, and didn't get either one. Now I have just 27 leaf tickets left so I'm done for now, ha ha!


----------

